# and comments on Sterling Vikrell tubs?



## madfinnhockey (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm looking at installing a new tub, and right now the front runner is a Sterling (Kohler product) tub, made out of their version of acrylic, which they call Vikrell. I'm just wondering if anyone has installed this tub, and I'm looking for reviews.

Thanks


----------



## Ishmael (Apr 24, 2007)

I haven't installed any Sterling tubs yet, but their 4-piece showers are good, solid units.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Do a search on this site. There were recently a couple of threads on vikrell installs.
Mike Hawkins


----------

